

The Rockwell International Integrated Space Plan - waterlesscloud
http://blog.makezine.com/2012/09/13/the-rockwell-international-integrated-space-plan/

======
bediger4000
Best to sweep this under the rug. This kind of unbounded optimistic futurism
only serves to aggrevate the "where's my jetpack" curmudgeons. Mark my words,
and get off my lawn!

